# Lighting for 20g high



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

It's been a loooong time. We recently bought a 20g high for my son. I ordered some eco complete for it, but I want to do a low light anubias/Java Fern etc tank. I have pH controller and co2 in my shop. I just don't want to create that much work at this time.

I was wondering what lights you guys recommend these days. I have a coralife 28 Watt cf light, but it didn't power on. Not sure if it's the bulb (probably is).

Thanks for reading and please say hello if you remember me from... 2005-2009ish.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome back! A Coralife (Aqueon) 2 bulb T5HO light should give you about 35-40 PAR light intensity, which is as much light as you could use without using CO2. I would use Seachem Excel or Metricide with that much light. Or, if you want to use a LED light, a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 should give you about the same amount of light, but might look better because of the red LEDs used in it.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I know nothing about the new LED lights. I am guessing they are a wider spectrum than standard LED lights. I still need to do some more research.



hoppycalif said:


> Welcome back! A Coralife (Aqueon) 2 bulb T5HO light should give you about 35-40 PAR light intensity, which is as much light as you could use without using CO2. I would use Seachem Excel or Metricide with that much light. Or, if you want to use a LED light, a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 should give you about the same amount of light, but might look better because of the red LEDs used in it.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm also setting up a 40 breeder. Wanting to use my co2 on it. I was going to use my 96 watt cf light, but bulbs are pretty expensive these days. I've been looking around for about 3 hours and can't find a good solution for high light on a 40 breeder.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 should give you about 60+ PAR on a 40B tank. That is enough to grow most plants. It is high light, where CO2 is concerned (you need very good CO2 with it), or high medium light where plant coloration is concerned. I found that one of those lights can cover the whole tank very well.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply hoppy. I was looking at that one, but I wasn't sure if that was enough light. I'm still new to the whole par rating.

This is one I was looking at. I know it will need to be mounted high but I think it would still put out a lot more light. With LED lights that you can turn down isn't it better to buy more and turn it down if need be?
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

"Best" is in the eye of the beholder! For me, the "best" light is one that produces just the amount of light I want, with the light located right where I want it, with a spectrum that produces vivid color in the plants and fish, and that costs no more than I want to spend. Some people see the "best" light as one they can program to give them a sunrise and sunset effect, as well as a bright noon period. There are many choices available today, unlike it was 5 years ago, when there were very few LED choices.


----------

